# 6" and 12" Combination Squares



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I've had the same squares. and yes they ARE square according to their spec.

What I found though was that the 6" square rule never moved smoothly in the head - and I went to 3 different HD stores and tried out all the 6" models until I found the one that was the 'best' and still it wasn't as smooth as I would like - but it sure was square. the 12" for some reason is smoother. I guess the machining process for the 12" is better.

frustrating at times to set them to exact lengths because of the smoothness issue, but they are a great value squares.


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have the same 6" square and use it all the time and my friend has the 12". Though like PurpLev I have the same problem with the arm not running smoothly, it can be a little annoying, but still a good square. I believe those squares come in two different editions, the standard quality and Pro, the latter is what I have. I can not remember what the difference is besides price. I would give it a 4 out of 5.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Agreed with Carters. I have the six inch for several years now. It is my apron square. Works very well, stays square and is smooth to boot. I keep thinking I should get something better, but this is find for now. There are better things to spend money on I guess…


----------



## jimc (Mar 6, 2008)

I have the same two combination squares and they work very well. I also had a problem with smoothness of the 6" square. I sent an email to Empire and they sent me a replacement part (for the life of me, I can't remember what it was) and it fixed the problem. So you might want to drop an email to Empire explaining that it is not smooth and I suspect they will send you the part to fix it as they did with me.


----------

